# 16 gauge low brass?



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

does anyone know any place that sells 16 gaige lowbrass or if it is even made?


----------



## CasualFisherman (May 21, 2004)

I don't think they are even made. The 16 generally operates at higher pressure to deliver a comparable load to the 12 ga at close to the same velocity. Even the cheap low velocity target loads have high brass walls. I have about every brand of 16ga in my ammo safe and none are low brass. I can't say they aren't made but I am sure they would be hard to come by.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

You just dont see alot of 16s anymore, Remington put out some 870s a year or so ago and a local shop had them at a very reasonable price, I had a H&R a few years back that I picked up used for a cant pass it up price, it came with a box of Federals that if I remember right was high brass.


----------



## Crawl (Apr 14, 2004)

Federal sells the low brass game loads. I used them all dove season long last year. Fins and Cabelas is where I bought them from.


----------



## sillysmallies (Jun 18, 2007)

I think I found some at sportsmans guide, 4.97 a box!
http://www.sportsmansguide.com/cb/cb.asp?a=223709


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

thanks for the replies. the link sent me to 12 gauge ammo


----------



## sillysmallies (Jun 18, 2007)

theres 16 ga at the bottom, its 6.47, 4.97 is for 12 sorry.


----------



## THEsportsMAN (Oct 18, 2005)

I don't know about low brass, but I can usually find them at my local Meijer and Walmart -- sometimes I find them for $3.99 a box and will normally buy them out


----------

